# Drill index for screw machine drills



## DavidR8 (Nov 26, 2020)

I’m thinking about putting together a set of screw machine drills but would like to put the in an index for easier storage and access. 
All the drill indexes I’ve seen look like a screw machine length drill would be too short to fit. 
Does such a thing as a screw machine drill index exist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin W (Nov 26, 2020)

How about this?
cheers
martin








						VEVOR Three-Drawer End Mill Dispenser Cabinet for Fractional Sizes 1/8" to 1"  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VEVOR Three-Drawer End Mill Dispenser Cabinet for Fractional Sizes 1/8" to 1" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 26, 2020)

Martin W said:


> How about this?
> cheers
> martin
> 
> ...



Right! I completely forgot about that style. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin W (Nov 26, 2020)

This one is a little less expensive.
 Cheers 
Martin 








						Combination Drill Index-Jobber Length - Huot Manufacturing
					

Combination index, holds 115 pieces




					www.huot.com


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 26, 2020)

Found them!









						Stub Screw Machine - Huot Manufacturing
					






					www.huot.com
				




No idea why they didn’t show in a Google search. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 26, 2020)

I like the drawer type. That way you can store more than one of the same size.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 26, 2020)

I bought my screw length drill bits in a set and the Huot metal case they came in have rubber spacers in them so the bits stay in place. Have a jobber set, screw, number and letter sets. Along with a set of reamer blanks all in those metal cases. i like that they all fit in the cabinet in the base of drill press station. Just pull the drawer open and select the relevant case.


----------



## projectnut (Nov 27, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> I like the drawer type. That way you can store more than one of the same size.



This style drawer type dispensers do hold more than a single drill in each partition, but in most cases not many more.  I recently purchased 3 of that style dispensers for taps.  There is plenty of room for a package (10-12 taps or drills)  in the smaller sizes, but not for the ones1/4" and larger.  When it gets to the 5/8" and larger sizes there's only room for a couple taps or drills.  The smaller size partitions are only half the depth of the cabinet.  This allows full or partial packages of drills or taps to be stored behind the dispensing partitions. They're meant for home and small commercial shops.  This style cabinet runs between $65.00 to $85.00 per unit depending on point of purchase and promotions.

They do have a "Master" series which holds a wider variety of drills or taps, but still doesn't include sizes under 2-56.  This style runs between $499.00 and $699.00 depending on the types of drills (fractional, metric, taper, or silver & demming) you want to store.  They do also have a line similar to the Vidmar or Lista cabinets, but they are priced from $2,200.00 to $3,200.00 similar to the other brands..


----------



## devils4ever (Nov 27, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> I bought my screw length drill bits in a set and the Huot metal case they came in have rubber spacers in them so the bits stay in place. Have a jobber set, screw, number and letter sets. Along with a set of reamer blanks all in those metal cases. i like that they all fit in the cabinet in the base of drill press station. Just pull the drawer open and select the relevant case.



I have that case and mistakenly threw out the rubber spacer. Every time I pick it up, all the smaller bits shift out of their holes.

Is there a replacement spacer available?


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 27, 2020)

Mine looked DIY. It could be made out of anything like wood or whatever is in the junk box. I doubt they sell replacements but you could ask.


----------



## WCraig (Nov 28, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I’m thinking about putting together a set of screw machine drills but would like to put the in an index for easier storage and access.
> All the drill indexes I’ve seen look like a screw machine length drill would be too short to fit.
> Does such a thing as a screw machine drill index exist?


Do you really need an index or would a drill stand make sense?  I organize my stubby drills in a cheap plastic drill stand from Busy Bee for the standard 29 fractional drills.  I like the ready access.  Homemade stands for centre drills and countersinks are nearby.  One of these days, I'm going to get another stand and move a set of jobber-length drills from an index to the stand.

FWIW,

Craig


----------

